# Pelican Kayaks?



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Anyone familiar with these? Saw a couple at Sports Authority yesterday for 479.99 which sounds like a good deal, what are they like quality wise?


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Prolly made in China like most every thing else now.There's no shame about that any more.
You get what ya pay for!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah, that's what I figured. I wanted one of the nicer ones like the rest of y'all have but once the girlfriend saw that one, she thinks it's a bargain.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Pelican yaks and canoes are made in Canada. The company has been in the plastic boat bus for about 40 years.
Don't know if this boat is rotomolded or thermoformed. Rotomolded is a better boat.


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

It must be better than the viper, $240 at another big retailer.
We have the viper.
Picket one up at a yard sale for $100.
I tried it out a few times and consider it a toy.
My kids and wife love it, but I’d not let them fish from it (the reel will get splashed).
I’ll take it to the beach, but am expecting to submarine when it goes into a wave.
jmho


----------



## _____ (Jun 5, 2006)

I have a two year old pelican SIK that is indestructable! They are made of a plastic called Ram-X and it is some good stuff. Problem is, they are like a barge to paddel.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

I have a SOT Angler and like it ok. You won't break it and it works. I wouldn't use it in the surf, but I'm getting too old for that anyway.

Bill:fishing:


----------

